# Shout out to my Wasatch LE homies.



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

WHAT A YEAR!!! 

I drew the Wasatch LE Elk tag and had a ball! I failed to harvest but saw some amazing sights, had a few close calls and met some of the coolest guys that you could ever meet! I have quite the man crush on treethug!

It all started in the scouting season when I ran into a bear twice and finished Friday night getting screamed at by a loud bull. (20-50 yards, couldn't see...too thick) I had a clean miss glance shot at about a 330 on the 5th, hiked A LOT and hunted 16 of 28 days. It sucks to not have a rack on the wall but I seemed to pile up the campfire stories each time I went out. I believe that is what it is all about.

I just wanted to thank UTFireman for pointing me in the right direction on more than one occasion. Plus he let me sleep and do other unmentionables in his trailer. See deer poop thread.

I met UT1031 on the 5th of September and he took the 11th off from work to come call for me. He is honestly one of the nicest/coolest guys I have ever met. If he ever PM's you to go hunt, I would say jump on it! 

Treehugnhunter can honestly do it all! He is that guy. He has supplied me with some great technique, showed me some sweet spots, given me efusjon and had me laughing my head off. Plus that cat can really bend those guitar strings. I hope to hang and hunt with this guy for years to come.

Idiotwithabow is about the best little bro a dude could have. We had a sweet tent set up and a lot of fun. I would like to thank him most of all for introducing me to my new BFF tree.  

There are countless others that helped and I appreciate that more than I can say.

I know this is a little "out there" but I couldn't think of a better place to thank my forum buddies for all of their help. This is a great palce to meet and ultimatley hunt with like minded hunters.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No, thank you and you're welcome for the roofie. :mrgreen:

Best hunt ever man. Thanks to all the other fellers for the great time, you boys rock. 

I love you, please shave tomorrow morning, I'll be off the mountain in the evening.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This really sucks when I get on the forum and see that you guys had a great time and I wasn't there! I am needing an ELK fix bad. I have missed out on a lot by this change in life that I am going through. I would have loved to have helped you and Greg out this year. I also have some Elk skills................back in 82 I could throw a football over that mountain. I could have helped you as well.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Are you that mark guy I keep seeing on my face book page? It looked as if there was a ton of sex on that trip, so It was all bad!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Mark......I will never forget that Saturday walking out to a point with elkoholic helping him find a spike/cow when you walked up behind us and asked if one of us was Kelly. What began as an evening of looking for spikes/cows turned into an evening of calling in a nice bull only to have an unseen branch ruin the moment. The look in Daves face when the bull took off was priceless! Last Thursday/Friday we had several good opportunities, but unfortunately they just didn't happen. Unable to hunt due to a bum shoulder, I decided to help anyone that needed/wanted help. I now have memories..........Thanks to Mark,Tye,Ray,John,Dave,Luke,Phil and others, I had a GREAT time and hopefully next year the shoulder will be right again. 
Kelly


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry about the tag soup! Wish I could have been there this last weekend. RESPONSIBILITIES!  Have to take care of things so I can do my hunting. 8)


----------



## deercatcherguy (Aug 26, 2008)

Horsema it would have been fun to have you! There were some big butterflies up there this weekend!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

My daughter would have had a ball :wink:


----------

